#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Schlumberger I handbook

## ivan_aljeburi

Great handbook for drilling engineers

See More: Schlumberger I handbook

----------


## Chemster980

thank you 
but where is the link?

----------


## duddek

upload pls brothers

----------


## shami_reyi

it will be a great hand book

but where is de link

please give us the link

----------


## ivan_aljeburi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## niconeuquen

_thank you brothers!_

----------


## rossi

Thanks alot

----------


## petrolerouni

and the link?

----------


## goldmarlboro

the link is dead please repost in more than one link. please help

----------


## goldmarlboro

dead link  pl reload

----------


## sinodas

reupload please

----------


## geophysicien1

reupload please 
thanks in advance

----------


## halemleh

thank you

See More: Schlumberger I handbook

----------


## Spruce

the link is dead
reupload please

----------

